# Runners: Help me!



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 1, 2008)

And help me in the way that you would help a 5 year old. I need all the tips I can get. I'm beginning a nikeplus challenge against some friends of mine who are experienced runners, but I want to get every little tip I can, as an admittledly fat and out of shape person. For my size, I can run pretty fast, but I'm only good for sprinting, not distance, which is the focus of this challenge. I hope to make running into a lifelong plan, not just a temporary thing. I just needed to compete with someone to finally get me moving.

any help is appreciated.


----------



## COBI (Sep 1, 2008)

coolrunning has some great training programs for beginners to marathon-ers.

Cool Running :: Training Schedules


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 1, 2008)

Starting off with a good pair of running shoes is what you need first. Alternate walking with jogging and make sure you stretch, warm up and cool down. It also would be a good idea to find out if you're someone who likes to have a snack before running or going on an empty stomach because either way, it might make you feel sick. Running outside is much more enjoyable for me and I think it's more of a workout but whatever you prefer and will stick to is best.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 1, 2008)

Sparkpeople is a bit of an obsession of mine. Check out these articles, they've helped me a lot:
Discover Your Reason to Race
Don't Be A Runnin' Fool
Spark Your Way to a 5k


----------



## hollyca (Sep 2, 2008)

There's a program called couch to 5 k (I think it's on that coolrunning website) that is wildly popular for newbies.  You could try exercisefriends.com if you want a workout buddy.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Starting off with a good pair of running shoes is what you need first. Alternate walking with jogging and make sure you stretch, warm up and cool down. It also would be a good idea to find out if you're someone who likes to have a snack before running or going on an empty stomach because either way, it might make you feel sick. Running outside is much more enjoyable for me and I think it's more of a workout but whatever you prefer and will stick to is best._

 
I just did my first run, and I'm not sure (I'll take a nibble tomorrow to be sure),  but I think I just found out the hard way that I may be one of those who can't run on an empty stomach


----------

